# Conrad hotel dubai - how do you stop the extremely loud noise level!!!



## Johnmonk (Oct 23, 2013)

Dear Sir/Madam - There is nothing worse than living next door to an inconsiderate hotel like the newly opened Conrad on Sheikh Zayed Road. The Conrad has created an open air pool side club/lounge on the 6th floor, and hosts events throughout the day and late late into the night. For example on October 22, 2013, the hotel hosted an event at their pool which ran from around 7pm till midnight during which the music was blasting at sound levels that far far exceeded the UAE bylaws. Upon calling the hotel to request them to turn down the volume so as to not disturb the people in the buildings around them, the management team refused to do so and instead had the audacity to say that this would continue to be the theme at the Conrad and people should deal with it. The General Manager, Night Manager, Guest Relations Manager and security (yes I spoke to all of them) at the hotel were so rude and obnoxious. So much for 5 star service, let alone Conrad service. The Conrad is planning events couple times a week that will be hosted at the open air poolside bar/lounge/nigtclub including one that is planned for October 25 which will continue to have DJs that will be blasting the music through the numerous amplifiers and speakers located all around the pool. To top it off they even play the music at a high volume all weekend long throughout the day and night. When will the UAE government crack down on a hotel like the Conrad to stop the noise nuisance, especially given it is in a prime residential area.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

I feel for you, having been through similar experiences here. In the end, I moved. How long left on your lease?


----------



## whatsupdubai (Apr 10, 2013)

I actually live across from this hotel and was wondering where the racket was coming from at 10pm while trying to put the little one back to bed. There must be something we can do to sort this out.


----------



## Robbo5265 (Oct 23, 2012)

Johnmonk said:


> Dear Sir/Madam - There is nothing worse than living next door to an inconsiderate hotel like the newly opened Conrad on Sheikh Zayed Road. The Conrad has created an open air pool side club/lounge on the 6th floor, and hosts events throughout the day and late late into the night. For example on October 22, 2013, the hotel hosted an event at their pool which ran from around 7pm till midnight during which the music was blasting at sound levels that far far exceeded the UAE bylaws. Upon calling the hotel to request them to turn down the volume so as to not disturb the people in the buildings around them, the management team refused to do so and instead had the audacity to say that this would continue to be the theme at the Conrad and people should deal with it. The General Manager, Night Manager, Guest Relations Manager and security (yes I spoke to all of them) at the hotel were so rude and obnoxious. So much for 5 star service, let alone Conrad service. The Conrad is planning events couple times a week that will be hosted at the open air poolside bar/lounge/nigtclub including one that is planned for October 25 which will continue to have DJs that will be blasting the music through the numerous amplifiers and speakers located all around the pool. To top it off they even play the music at a high volume all weekend long throughout the day and night. When will the UAE government crack down on a hotel like the Conrad to stop the noise nuisance, especially given it is in a prime residential area.


we live on the 14th floor in Rimal which is next to the Sofitel on JBR , and they have DJS by the pool Thu through to Sunday nights from 7pm to Midnight! The ironic thing is that there are ( or were) signs on the The Walk saying that it was a residential area and to respect the residents and keep the noise to a minimum, the fact that there is now a 24 hour building site with the new beach mall just shows that the authorities do not care and there is absolutely nothing you can do unless you got Wasta!


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

Post your "review" on Tripadvisor


----------



## Budw (Oct 14, 2013)

Johnmonk said:


> ..... When will the UAE government crack down on a hotel like the Conrad to stop the noise nuisance, especially given it is in a prime residential area.



Never. This is a major business for Dubai; and frankly, the same can happen in any big city. Unfortunately, I think your only way is to move to another place.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

While it must be infuriating I wouldn't call one of the busiest parts of Dubai a residential area.

As a side, I went to the restaurant on the night in question. The steaks were fantastic and had great (if a little over eager) service.


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

Bad Maintenance: move out
Bad neighbors: move out
Hotel next door too noisy: move out
Rent being increased 30%: move out
8 lane road built next to a home bought with no plans of a road through it: move out

Why is the onus never on the party doing the "wrong" thing, and always on the affected party to "move out" " ?


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Tropicana said:


> Why is the onus never on the party doing the "wrong" thing, and always on the affected party to "move out" " ?


Maybe because usually, the party doing the "wrong" thing has way more money than the affected party ... sad but true ...


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Tropicana said:


> Why is the onus never on the party doing the "wrong" thing, and always on the affected party to "move out" " ?


If you don't like it, then go back home.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Mr Rossi said:


> If you don't like it, then go back home.


Rossi took the words right out of my keyboard


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Call Dubai Municipality.


----------



## Johnmonk (Oct 23, 2013)

Unfortunately moving out is not an option given we recently signed the lease. Also, why does one have to move out in order to live in peace. What if I stood in front of the Conrad Hotel with a massive loudspeaker day & night and irritated their guests, would they move out - no! So moving out is the scapegoat way of dealing with an issue that others & myself effected by the inconsiderate behaviour of the Conrad should not have to deal with it. The Conrad should stop the noise violation, or else we will have to call the municipality and police, and hope for the best!


----------



## Johnmonk (Oct 23, 2013)

whatsupdubai said:


> I actually live across from this hotel and was wondering where the racket was coming from at 10pm while trying to put the little one back to bed. There must be something we can do to sort this out.


Apparently there is a big opening party planned tonight where I am sure there will be an outright abuse of the noise level. I too have a baby and I feel your pain. I suggest when you hear the noise, you report it to the police right away as I will be doing the same. Multiple calls to the police will make a difference.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Give them some grief on their Facebook page and get 7DAYS to do a story. Negative publicity will be the only thing that will make a difference.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Also post comments on their Tripadvisor page pointing out that the hotel residents won't get much sleep either, as they too will be kept awake by the late night parties.

That will drop their ratings and their feedback will be interesting to read.


----------



## Dubaifever (Oct 25, 2013)

*As a guest at the hotel - I know what you mean about the sound level!*

I am currently a guest staying at the Conrad Dubai, and I echo and feel your sentiment. As a guest here at the Conrad Dubai (my husband bought my kids & me here for 3 days to celebrate our anniversary even though we live in Dubai), I can tell you the sound level is horrendous. We haven't been able to sleep well and now all 3 kids are up complaining that they are tired but they can't sleep with this noise. This hotel should be ashamed of itself - portraying itself as a sleezy 2 star hotel blasting the music to attract a crowd, rather than be a sophisticated hotel (which we thought we had signed up for - otherwise why leave our house here in Dubai to spend 2 nights in a hotel). Worst management team that doesn't care about its guests. If I lived anywhere near this hotel, it would drive me crazy with the excessive noise from all the nigthclubs including the Purobeach poolside club at the hotel (we could hear the club when we went for a walk on SZR).


----------



## whatsupdubai (Apr 10, 2013)

Johnmonk said:


> Unfortunately moving out is not an option given we recently signed the lease. Also, why does one have to move out in order to live in peace. What if I stood in front of the Conrad Hotel with a massive loudspeaker day & night and irritated their guests, would they move out - no! So moving out is the scapegoat way of dealing with an issue that others & myself effected by the inconsiderate behaviour of the Conrad should not have to deal with it. The Conrad should stop the noise violation, or else we will have to call the municipality and police, and hope for the best!


Well Said John !!! Why should you move !!


----------



## whatsupdubai (Apr 10, 2013)

I can hear the bass and i live very high up facing SZR in the next tower


----------



## Johnmonk (Oct 23, 2013)

whatsupdubai said:


> I can hear the bass and i live very high up facing SZR in the next tower


I spoke to the Guest Relations Manager at the Conrad, and the plan is that every Thursday, Friday & Saturday they will have a DJ play until 11pm and then a live band from 11pm to 3am. Absolutely ludicrous! I have already called the police and the municipality, and they mentioned that the more people that call to complain the better. I suggest you call as well.


----------



## whatsupdubai (Apr 10, 2013)

Sure will, thats just pathetic


----------



## whatsupdubai (Apr 10, 2013)

John are you just calling the general police number this is ridiculous, how about the municipality


----------

